# Alaska Railroad Cabooses for sale!



## jackal (Jul 7, 2009)

> If you need a gift for the train buff who has everything, the Alaska Railroad might have the perfect answer -- a well-worn caboose, waiting in the Anchorage rail yard for a new home. The railroad has four old cabooses up for bid. And for as low as $8,000, one could be yours.


Mention in the Anchorage Daily News: http://www.adn.com/3437/story/855114.html

Full story in the Fairbanks Daily News-Miner: http://newsminer.com/news/2009/jul/06/alas...oose-cars-sale/

I'd bid, but I'm not sure where I'd put it! (And I do have other things with that $8k that I should be doing...)


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 7, 2009)

Too expensive. You could get an old Pullman Gallery car, Ex-Metra, for about the same price.


----------



## MikeM (Jul 7, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Too expensive. You could get an old Pullman Gallery car, Ex-Metra, for about the same price.


That's not including the divorce expenses and alimony I'd pay if I tried to park a caboose in our back yard. :blink: Yikes! But I've always been a fan of the Canadian cabooses with the larger side windows and such, they seem far more homey than the standard US caboose with plated over windows. Still, if I could, I'd kill to have an old UP caboose, preferably one of the classic center cupola models like a CA-9, with the safety slogan painted on the side. That's what I remember growing up alongside the UP mainline in Wyoming.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm lucky. My better half is in line with my "built our home out of an old Budd car" plans.


----------



## jay (Aug 19, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Too expensive. You could get an old Pullman Gallery car, Ex-Metra, for about the same price.


Could you tell me where you can find one of these pullmans you are talking about?

jason at aspencrossing.com


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd rather have a F-40PH cabbage.install giant computer screens in the windows and rig up the cab controls to run the computer train games. at the other end a home theater.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 19, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> I'd rather have a F-40PH cabbage.install giant computer screens in the windows and rig up the cab controls to run the computer train games. at the other end a home theater.


Ozark Mountain Railcar used to sell them. Still sells them. Here.


----------

